# Just got a birdeater :D



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ordered one the other day comes at 10:30 this morning.  I bought a 15 gallon terrarium to house it in.  Supposed to be a female, but who knows?  I put in three bricks of coconut substrate with a big half log and big water dish.  This is the burgundy version, which is supposed to be slightly easier to care for????  I have two pink toes and two rose hairs in my collection so far.  I am planning on keeping a room heater in my spider room to keep it the right temperature.  Should b okay ffor all ththe spiders I think.  Anyway, I will post pics when I get it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone (Oct 6, 2016)

You mean Avic. avic, G. rosea and T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## creepa (Oct 6, 2016)

Isn't it a bit cruel to house a cat in a 15 gal. tank...??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 17


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Good luck.  Nothing you currently have will prepare you for a Theraposa.   Their care is quite specific, def. not a beginner genus.

So its an adult?  I just hope you didn't order from blackwater, but my spidey senses are tingling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 6, 2016)

creepa said:


> Isn't it a bit cruel to house a cat in a 15 gal. tank...??


Darn it, you beat me to it, remarking a cat!


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Good luck.  Nothing you currently have will prepare you for a Theraposa.   Their care is quite specific, def. not a beginner genus.
> 
> So its an adult?  I just hope you didn't order from blackwater, but my spidey senses are tingling.


You think we should warn him about the hairs...?


Nah, me neither

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lessej (Oct 6, 2016)

Very interested in seeing pictures. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Oct 6, 2016)

Cool, thanks for informing us.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Ordered one the other day comes at 10:30 this morning.  I bought a 15 gallon terrarium to house it in.  Supposed to be a female, but who knows?  I put in three bricks of coconut substrate with a big half log and big water dish.  This is the burgundy version, which is supposed to be slightly easier to care for????  I have two pink toes and two rose hairs in my collection so far.  I am planning on keeping a room heater in my spider room to keep it the right temperature.  Should b okay ffor all ththe spiders I think.  Anyway, I will post pics when I get it.



Which species did you get exactly?

I don't see it in your original post and "birdeater" doesn't help.

Nevermind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Oct 6, 2016)

I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## shining (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


You would survive, maybe not the T. You should start your own thread instead of hijacking someone else's if you want this question to get more attention.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


I have no doubt that you will survive, but the tarantula is a different story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vespers (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa


No it isn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## _scorpio_ (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


Id start with the research bit, a "salmon pink" is a Lasiodora parahybana and wouldnt go too great if you kept it the same as a T. stirmi. LPs are childs play compared to a Theraposa really, i find mine are pretty much big G. rosea but a little more likely to get upset at you if you do something stupid.
OP, you are probably not ready, but if you have bought a large T. stirmi you will probably get an idea of why we are saying this when you put it into (or somewhere near) its new home.
Edit - This doesnt mean we wont help and advise on anything you need to learn to keep the stirmi alive, despite the fact everyone is quick to jump all over the idea. The harsh reaction is due to a lot of new keepers going for the popular advanced species such as the Theraposas and Old world species thinking they will be similar in care to the beginner species they already own. I say this from having done this myself in the past and finding that no matter how fast you learn you cant learn the experience needed to deal with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 2 | Award 1


----------



## creepa (Oct 6, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Darn it, you beat me to it, remarking a cat!


It was the first thing that came up when i saw the word "birdeater"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


Nope, you're dead wrong, wherever you are getting your species info, stop looking there...Lasiodora and Theraposa are vastly different species.   Care isn't even close to the same and, well, the Lasiodora won't get *nearly* as large either.



creepa said:


> It was the first thing that came up when i saw the word "birdeater"


Ahhhh, birdeater  One of the stupidest, most vague terms in the hobby as it refers to basically 100's of species....I wish the term would just go away...like DKS.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to pue a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


I actually thought you were either being very sarcastic, or trying to be funny...but you're serious?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> t go away...like DKS.


what would we say instead?

btw, i think a


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

I ran home at lunch and put it in the terrarium I had made up.  Had it delivered to a friend who brought it t o my house at  lunch.  Looks pretty healthy and scouted out the surroundings as soon as I put it in.  Of course I know about the hairs and such lol.  I'm keeping a room heater in there that will regulate the temperature and plan to water the substrate and mist to keep the right amount of moisture in the tank.  I also know to watch for molds from the moisture.  I'm going to be careful and take as good of care of it as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Flexzone said:


> You mean Avic. avic, G. rosea and T. stirmi


Where's the one rolling its eyes.


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Oct 6, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I actually thought you were either being very sarcastic, or trying to be funny...but you're serious?


I'm inexperienced but why would I be joking? I was joking abut the notion that I would not survive it. Of course ts are not dangerous nor out to harm me in any way, with the possible exception of OBT, but my local pet shop has a large theraphosa-looking t in an enclosure labeled "Pink Birdeater" and I was thinking of getting it. That is why I am posting this, I would like a consensus before I make a decision like OP already has.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 6, 2016)

"Bird eater" was also more or less the English name that a rude, pretty ignorant but genuine, not so tall Southern Italian man (from _Puglia _region, _Apulia _in English) given to his brand new (bald) inflatable doll. Happened in the pure '80, I was a baby. He was working for my Mommy's   and Grandfather wine private cellar business here in the "Tuscany of the North" (where we produce the best red wine, eh eh France btw).

The doll was "bald" (an Italian curiosity of back then) because using such Sinead O' Connor feature, he was able to change the hairs based on the moment: redhead, brunette, blonde (He even imagined my Mom!!!!! Christ   ).

Well, thanks to that doll, muahahahahahah, he saved an helluva of cash, and when he died, his family that went up here in the North found a little treasure in cash: under the bed, in corners, behind bricks etc

Christ, that "bird eater" made someone happy, at the end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Oct 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> "Bird eater" was also more or less the English name that a rude, pretty ignorant but genuine, not so tall Southern Italian man (from _Puglia _region, _Apulia _in English) given to his brand new (bald) inflatable doll. Happened in the pure '80, I was a baby. He was working for my Mommy's   and Grandfather wine private cellar business here in the "Tuscany of the North" (where we produce the best red wine, eh eh France btw).
> 
> The doll was "bald" (an Italian curiosity of back then) because using such Sinead O' Connor feature, he was able to change the hairs based on the moment: redhead, brunette, blonde (He even imagined my Mom!!!!! Christ   ).
> 
> ...


 What on earth are you on about, I know I may have derailed the thread but you have sent it off hurtling into a cavernous ferngully.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I'm inexperienced but why would I be joking? I was joking abut the notion that I would not survive it. Of course ts are not dangerous nor out to harm me in any way, with the possible exception of OBT, but my local pet shop has a large theraphosa-looking t in an enclosure labeled "Pink Birdeater" and I was thinking of getting it. That is why I am posting this, I would like a consensus before I make a decision like OP already has.


1. *Always* be wary of species with sellers that don't offer scientific names.  Common names are _virtually_ meaningless.  Most pet shops are bad places for advice about ts, as well as buying them.

2.  The term "birdeater" simply means a south American terrestrial that exceeds 6 inches...although there are smaller species as well carrying the birdeater moniker.

3. No one's worried about harm to you.   Thereposa are notoriously difficult for beginners to keep, they die in the hands of beginners hellbent on getting the biggest they can to start off all the time.   I know of a guy in my area that lost 8 at last count, but keeps buying them anyway.  So its the well beingof the theraposa that people have concern over.

4.  Which brings us to the name the pet store gave...that's not a Theraposa, its almost certainly a Lasiodora species (probably parayabana).   Which is a better choice for starting out, as its much easier to keep as it can be kept predominantly dry.

5.  OBT is just one of *MANY* medically significant species.

6.  If this is the species you want, go for it, an LP can make a good beginner t.  But understand that its a very very inexpensive species...dime a dozen you could say...so its likely _significantly_ over priced in a pet store, especially if they are leading people to believe its a Theraposa.   Also, because they are so readily available, and grow rather quickly.   I would strongly suggest getting a sling or at least a small specimen...you can easily get a sling for under $10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Helpful 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Oct 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> 1. *Always* be wary of species with sellers that don't offer scientific names.  Common names are _virtually_ meaningless.  Most pet shops are bad places for advice about ts, as well as buying them.
> 
> 2.  The term "birdeater" simply means a south American terrestrial that exceeds 6 inches...although there are smaller species as well carrying the birdeater moniker.
> 
> ...


 Thanks man, I thought the term 'birdeater' was specific to Theraphosa. I am very interested in the salmon pink tho and will do some research on it as a preliminary. Sorry to OP for hijacking this thread btw. The L. Parayabana they have (it looks just like one) is priced at about 50 dollars for an adult. Is that a good price? I'm not really keen on a sling for my first tarantula because of their fragility. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> Thanks man, I thought the term 'birdeater' was specific to Theraphosa. I am very interested in the salmon pink tho and will do some research on it as a preliminary. Sorry to OP for hijacking this thread btw. The L. Parayabana they have (it looks just like one) is priced at about 50 dollars for an adult. Is that a good price? I'm not really keen on a sling for my first tarantula because of their fragility. Thank you in advance.


Not all slings are fragile, many are remarkably easy to keep and raise (an LP being one of them).   Its especially enjoyable to raise and watch fast growing specimens gain size over time...you can get molts every 24-28 days with some species when they're small....and a small ts appetite is _almost_ always as good or better than its adult counterparts.

$50 is a good price for an adult female LP...just make sure its female...pet stores are notorious for selling mature males to unsuspecting buyers....being that pet store prices are generally *heavily* inflated, it wouldn't surprise me if the specimen they had was a MM.


----------



## _scorpio_ (Oct 6, 2016)

No thats probably a bit high unless its 100% female. They have over 1000 slings at a time and arent challenging to breed so they should be cheap.


----------



## _scorpio_ (Oct 6, 2016)

Should have hooks visible if its mature male and they are quite easily spotted in MM LPs.
@Rittdk01 any pictures of your new T and its enclosure?


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's the setup so far.  Ate 4 crickets already.  Seems super healthy.  Love at first sight gonna try real hard to keep it happy


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's a decent pic.  I hope its a girl but I like it either way.  I put a mist on the walls like I do with my pink toes.  Never had mold in their setups

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Here's a decent pic.  I hope its a girl but I like it either way.  I put a mist on the walls like I do with my pink toes.  Never had mold in their setups


I'm sorry, but there is no way on Earth that thing is an LP! Maybe I never see them, but that does look like a Theraphosa sp. You may have more than you bargained for with this one... high humidity and ravenous appatite, their husbandry is definitly more advanced than the average beginner T. That is, if it is,in fact, a Theraphosa. Good luck!


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I'll definitely keep both eyes on it for the first signs of distress or anything like that.  It's a burgundy version but Looks a little hairier than ones I have seen.  Looks very large in person.  I put the dollar there for perspective.  I


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Well I'll definitely keep both eyes on it for the first signs of distress or anything like that.  It's a burgundy version but Looks a little hairier than ones I have seen.  Looks very large in person.  I put the dollar there for perspective.  I


It looks very starved, dehydrated, and very scuffed up from importing and transporting.  Lots of setae missing from the carapace and legs where setae shouldn't be missing.  I hope it lives.  It is indeed a Theraphosa stirmi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way on Earth that thing is an LP! Maybe I never see them, but that does look like a Theraphosa sp. You may have more than you bargained for with this one... high humidity and ravenous appatite, their husbandry is definitly more advanced than the average beginner T. That is, if it is,in fact, a Theraphosa. Good luck!


You are confusing two different people, @Scolopendra1989 was looking at the suspected LP.  That's a T. stirmi the OP posted....looks a little rough, too.    Have you been able to sex it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Well I'll definitely keep both eyes on it for the first signs of distress or anything like that.  It's a burgundy version but Looks a little hairier than ones I have seen.  Looks very large in person.  I put the dollar there for perspective.  I


No hairs on the femurs, def. a stirmi.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

It's supposed to be a female, but I'm not sure.  It's eating really good for its first day in my possession.  It is covered in dirt still from the shipping container.  Super active so far as well


----------



## Lessej (Oct 6, 2016)

Cool looking stirmi, thanks for the pictures! 

Best of luck getting him/her in tip top healthy shape!


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> It's supposed to be a female, but I'm not sure.  It's eating really good for its first day in my possession.  It is covered in dirt still from the shipping container.  Super active so far as well


Assuming you got it from Slackwater (backwater reptiles), they don't give a crap about what they send to people.  There shouldn't be any dirt in the shipping container, they have no idea/don't care how to ship.  That is a very rough looking t.  Can you get a picture of the underside?  At this size it should be very easy to sex.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks   I'm excited.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hmmm I can try to get it in a large critter keeper tomorrow.  That has a see through bottom.  Or I will snap a photo if he gets against the glass.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Hmmm I can try to get it in a large critter keeper tomorrow.  That has a see through bottom.  Or I will snap a photo if he gets against the glass.


With all that said, good luck, and I hope it lives.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> You are confusing two different people, @Scolopendra1989 was looking at the suspected LP.  That's a T. stirmi the OP posted....looks a little rough, too.    Have you been able to sex it?


That's what happens when you scan a thread for only a few minutes and rush to conclusions XD Hopefully @Rittdk01 , your stirmi does well. Love their look and size, I'm sure yours will be very happy


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> It's supposed to be a female, but I'm not sure.  It's eating really good for its first day in my possession.  It is covered in dirt still from the shipping container.  Super active so far as well


There are certain sellers, like the one mentioned, that are notorious for selling wrong species and mis-identifying sex.

I'm shocked that there was substrate in the shipping container with the spider, that's despicable.   Lucky that thing's alive...I'd love to have seen how it was packed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 6, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> That's what happens when you scan a thread for only a few minutes and rush to conclusions XD Hopefully @Rittdk01 , your stirmi does well. Love their look and size, I'm sure yours will be very happy


thats why people shouldnt hijack threads. start your own next time please @Scolopendra1989 . it gets confusing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jhilde (Oct 7, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> Thanks man, I thought the term 'birdeater' was specific to Theraphosa.


Heres an informative thread regarding the term birdeater.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/bird-spider-definition.286066/


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 7, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ahhhh, birdeater One of the stupidest, most vague terms in the hobby


a. geniculata
n chromatus
lasiodora
therophosa
some avics
the list goes on and on of species that ive heard have "bird eater"in their name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 7, 2016)

Here's the underside if anyone can sex.it from this


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 7, 2016)

Can you get a straight shot instead on an angled one? I think I can see a slit but I'm not sure.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 7, 2016)

At that size the male should have a little triangular shape above the vent.  A better picture would help, but it looks female.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## _scorpio_ (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks like it had a rough journey! Good that its feeding straight away though. 
Thats going to look a lot better than it does now after its next molt! Hope it gets there without too much trouble.


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 8, 2016)

That enclosure needs work if you want the poor thing to survive. It's already in rough shape.
A) is that a sponge in the water dish? Get rid of it now.
B) I would have gone with almost twice as much substrate
C) that looks like a run of the mill reptile terrarium with a screen lid, if so the screen has to go ASAP. With a screen lid when the specimen climbs it can and will get it's claws stuck in the screen and you'll likely end up with a dead or 7 legged specimen. Also, with these screen lids they make it impossible to maintain any appreciable level of humidity, which this species REQUIRES. 
D) looks very dry, on top of all the other things this species NEEDS high humidity and moisture. For now I'd sugest completely soaking half the enclosure and covering up at least half the screen lid with a plastic bag to keep some humidity in. 

Good luck with your new friend, you are in for one hell of a ride, buy some nitrile/latex gloves and always wear long sleeves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Substrate is new and still very moist all the way down.  I got a gauge that tells temp and humidity and they have been where they are supposed to be thus far.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

And I measured.  Twice the substrate would have given the tarantula like an inch to the top   I may add another brick of substrate and a bit of moss. The moss holds in moisture good, but molds easily.  I watched a ton of videos am trying to follow one from a man that has had this breed for more than ten years.  He told me this breed is much more durable than the blondi and that a lot of owners kill them focusing on moisture and temp, but don't focus on proper ventilation.  He pours water directly on half the substrate and wraps towels around the terrarium at night to hold in heat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 8, 2016)

Humidity meters are garbage, unless you spent 100$ on it I promise it's not accurate. You don't have to worry about moss molding. Just use long fiber sphagnum moss. A good technique when setting up an enclosure for a wet species is to line the bottom of the enclosure with a layer of moss first, then add substrate. This bottom layer of moss helps hold the moisture the best.

Don't follow information off of YouTube. These forums are THE world authority on tarantula keeping. There is more information and knowledge here than anywhere else in the world, basically if you didn't read it in these boards then don't believe it.

Yes stirmi is slightly more durable then blondi, but then again you have zero experience with any of them. The key to a happy healthy theraphosa is moisture. Just like any species you need ventilation as well, but because of your poor choice in terrarium cross ventilation is going to be impossible and maintaining humidity is going to be next to impossible.
What information and advise I gave you is to give you, as a total novice keeper taking in a challenging species, the best chances of having that specimen survive, and to salvage what you already have and make it workable.
Take it or leave it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 8, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> And I measured.  Twice the substrate would have given the tarantula like an inch to the top   I may add another brick of substrate and a bit of moss. The moss holds in moisture good, but molds easily.  I watched a ton of videos am trying to follow one from a man that has had this breed for more than ten years.  He told me this breed is much more durable than the blondi and that a lot of owners kill them focusing on moisture and temp, but don't focus on proper ventilation.  He pours water directly on half the substrate and wraps towels around the terrarium at night to hold in heat.


he just means there should be more sub, he did say almost double.. moss would help for moisture. its species, not breed. 70-80 is fine for temps. towels around the cage? what? just keep temps at the mentioned temp level and you dont need that.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 8, 2016)

Towels around the cage...that actually made me almost spit out my coffee.   Just keep the room warm, if you need to wrap the enclosure its a good indictor that you aren't keeping the room warm enough....utilizing a blanket is actually a pretty useless idea...as a blanket holds heat, but *only* when there is heat to hold...when we use a blanket, its holding our body heat, if its wrapped in something not giving off heat, its just going to be the same temp.....ever notice that blankets are not just warm all by themselves...a cold blanket without something to add warmth, is just a cold blanket and has no means of adding heat its self.

Heat the room with a space heater, Theraposa don't like it cold, and with damp sub they require, cooler temps get even more dangerous.

The guy was right on a few things though, stirmi are a tad hardier, and pouring water on substrate is the way to go...some people want to use misters, but that only sends the hairs into the air, which is something every Theraposa owner wants to avoid as they have military grade hairs.

Most people that kill them buy them as beginners without the proper experience...so I would say its inexperience that kills more Theraposa than anything.

The acidity in moss is actually a mold preventative

Return those useless gauges, its as simple as keeping the sub damp...those gauges cause more trouble than they solve as their inaccuracies have people flooding enclosures in search of a magic number (there is no magic number, despite what care sheets would lead you to believe).

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a bedroom space heater keeping the room at the right temperature.  I may convert a closet for this use so I don't have to heat a whole room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Okay I added a brick of substrate and put some of the moss in I had previously made up for my other t's.  I cleared out a closet and got an aquarium stand for the big girl.  I put the room heater in there facing away from the terrarium to keep the temp 79 at all times in her new "room"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Overhead view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Side view


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Side view once again lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 9, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Overhead view


now were talking


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 9, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> now were talking


I put plastic over 2/3 of the top to better hold in moisture too.  Is there a top that is sold that I can replace the screen one with?


----------



## _scorpio_ (Oct 9, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> I put plastic over 2/3 of the top to better hold in moisture too.  Is there a top that is sold that I can replace the screen one with?


A sheet of acrylic plastic cut to size is about the best thing for it. Drill holes for ventilation.
There is condensation on the sides of the viv. This is a much better way to measure humidity than the gauge, and it looks pretty good as it is now.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 9, 2016)

That's the heater facing towards the right.  It auto turns off if too hot or anything.  I also sat in there through a few cycles to make sure no heat came through the top that would cook my friend.  I did wonder if I would need to turn on a light or if she was ok in the dark mostly.  There is a little lantern in  there that gives off soft light that I Could turn on.  Finally, I was thinking of getting a mist machine or something and wondered if this would be beneficial for keeping her moist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 9, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> That's the heater facing towards the right.  It auto turns off if too hot or anything.  I also sat in there through a few cycles to make sure no heat came through the top that would cook my friend.  I did wonder if I would need to turn on a light or if she was ok in the dark mostly.  There is a little lantern in  there that gives off soft light that I Could turn on.  Finally, I was thinking of getting a mist machine or something and wondered if this would be beneficial for keeping her moist.


Lights aren't needed, these guys shun light and all light would accomplish is a hiding t.  A misting machine is too much, when we say she's supposed to be kept moist, we don't mean she should be drenched.  Just pour water into the sub once in a while to keep humidity up and she'll be happy.  Also, the heater really isn't needed, room temp is fine.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 9, 2016)

Made this up as a contingency in case she starts to hate the terrarium or it starts growing mols or something.  The tub is almost identical in size to a 15 gallon terrarium.  I drilled holes on all four sides for better ventilation.  Going to get some more substrate tomorrow.  It was cheap to make and it's better to b safe than sorry.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 9, 2016)

Here it is.  Gonna finish it tomorrow.  I don't take it I need or want any holes in the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 9, 2016)

Mold isn't really a problem in itself.  Mold is an indicator that you need to increase ventilation and/or spot clean more often.  Mold (the white, fuzzy kind is usually what you get and that's the kind I'm talking about) doesn't hurt you or the tarantula.  Springtails can be added to keep mold at bay if you wish, I have them in all of my moist invert enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 10, 2016)

Terrarium setup seems to be working really well.  She's still eating like a champ and seems happy.  Had a couple crickets in w her last night weren't there this morning.  Dropped a big one right in front of her and she grabbed it right up.  Put another in front of her after my morning shower she snatched it up and went in her hole.  In any case she's eating really well.  Still following my gauges keeping it minimum 73 degrees and 80-90 humidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 10, 2016)

Th ere a better pic than before of its underside


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 10, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Th ere a better pic than before of its underside


Definitely female, congrats!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 10, 2016)

That's good to hear    she looks healthier already.  Off topic but where do people buy there tarantulas from?  What is a good site to get healthy ones?


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 10, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> That's good to hear    she looks healthier already.  Off topic but where do people buy there tarantulas from?  What is a good site to get healthy ones?


Right here, check the classifieds.  Also petcenterusa.com is large as well as some other t websites.


----------



## G. pulchra (Oct 10, 2016)

Your set-up looks great.  Just make sure you keep up with the humidity.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 11, 2016)

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/premium-for-sale-trade-want-to-buy.88/

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/for-sale-trade-want-to-buy.24/


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 11, 2016)

Right on looks good.  I had no clue where to buy from and googled tarantulas for sale and went from there.  My  stirmi looks rough now because it was most likely wild caught, but the shipping method did her no favors.  I will probably buy.any future t's from here.  I'm focusing on my big girl for now, but have a couple I want to add in the future.  A b Smithi and lp would complete my collection i think.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 11, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Right on looks good.  I had no clue where to buy from and googled tarantulas for sale and went from there.  My  stirmi looks rough now because it was most likely wild caught, but the shipping method did her no favors.  I will probably buy.any future t's from here.  I'm focusing on my big girl for now, but have a couple I want to add in the future.  A b Smithi and lp would complete my collection i think.


Ah, then my spider senses were indeed correct, as the worst place is right at the top of google searches....which does newbies no favors.


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 11, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> A b Smithi and lp would complete my collection i think.


That's what I used to say, 'Just one more T and my collection is finished." I've just accepted now that it'll never be finished. 

Glad to hear your girls doing better now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 11, 2016)

^^^I had no idea they were bad.  im not completely  new to it, but just had rosies and pink toes from the pet shop.  4/4 so far w no deaths. They all live in nice terrariums and i take good care of them.  That said, my t stirmi is doing very well and I will enjoy posting pics of her once she molts and looks pretty.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 11, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> That's what I used to say, 'Just one more T and my collection is finished." I've just accepted now that it'll never be finished.
> 
> Glad to hear your girls doing better now.


Thanks I'm thrilled she is doing so well and eating good.  I named her morticia/doomsday lol wasn't 100% sure she was a girl.  now everyone calls her doomsday so i guess thats her name.  Btw I have a girl cat named Wednesday lol

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ophidia (Oct 12, 2016)

I picked up a captive bred baby T. stirmi back in March, with about a 2.5" leg span. She's (sexed via molt under my stereo scope) now 4" or so, a big eater, and doing great.  She's presented no challenges.  I'm glad to see that you're having good luck with getting yours set up and happy.  If you do end up having problems keeping humidity up in your tank, even with your modifications, she'd do great in that tote.


----------



## Realevil1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Well looks like your into the swing of things now. I personally love using rubbermaid bins, or plastic containers, they work great for keeping humidity and are easier to move if needed.




Rittdk01 said:


> Right on looks good.  I had no clue where to buy from and googled tarantulas for sale and went from there.  My  stirmi looks rough now because it was most likely wild caught, but the shipping method did her no favors.  I will probably buy.any future t's from here.  I'm focusing on my big girl for now, but have a couple I want to add in the future.  A b Smithi and lp would complete my collection i think.



   ^  As a rule personally i don't purchase live animals without seeing them first. I look at local adds, or wait for shows and purchase from the vendor face to face. The other option is having the seller send a good quality video clip of the animal you are buying.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

ophidia said:


> I picked up a captive bred baby T. stirmi back in March, with about a 2.5" leg span. She's (sexed via molt under my stereo scope) now 4" or so, a big eater, and doing great.  She's presented no challenges.  I'm glad to see that you're having good luck with getting yours set up and happy.  If you do end up having problems keeping humidity up in your tank, even with your modifications, she'd do great in that tote.


Thanks  I copied the tote almost exactly from one's I had seen that were a success online.  I know the terrarium looks a lot better, but if she does have any problems the tote will be fine too.  I wanna get the screen off the terrarium at the very least.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

^^^^I'm going to a show on the 30th in indianapolis, but probably just to look at the spiders  and get gear. I will probably buy a few young lp's at some point from a show though.  Btw doomsday ate a superworm today.   Since she looked underfed I can just keep dropping crickets and stuff in until she stops eating them correct?


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 12, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> ^^^^I'm going to a show on the 30th in indianapolis, but probably just to look at the spiders  and get gear. I will probably buy a few young lp's at some point from a show though.  Btw doomsday ate a superworm today.   Since she looked underfed I can just keep dropping crickets and stuff in until she stops eating them correct?


Keep feeding Doomsday (nice name) until her abdomen looks healthy, meaning about 1.5-2 times the size of the carapace.  If you would like you can feed her a little more than that, to get her to molt quicker, but don't overfeed her because an overfed abdomen can more easily get ruptured.  I'd feed her just superworms/large roaches because she will gain more girth per superworm/large roach than per cricket but either is fine.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Moved her into the tub.  She kept playing with the top of the terrarium.  I think I will use the terrarium for an lp in the future.  She will be happier and healthier in the tub or so every one has told me.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Better ventilation for her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Looking good!


Thanks   it's identical to the terrarium setup, just has better cross ventilation for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 12, 2016)

that gauge is not necessary, in fact, gauges like that have led keepers to seriously over water their Ts and kill them. just keep the bottom 3 quarters of the sub moist and you'll be fine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

I made it moist but not so much that u can squeeze water from the substrate.  I misted before I put her in why it looks so wet.  I'm not going crazy w the gauge and am using it for temperature mainly.  I'm keeping the sub moist and misted the moss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 12, 2016)

That should be enough ventilAtion. I drilled a few holes in the lid too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 13, 2016)

She's still got an appetite.  Fed her some crickets earlier.  She wouldn't eat another super worm, but went right for the crickets.  I don't think she looks too fat yet even though she eats a bunch.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 14, 2016)

Definitely done with the hygrometer.  It reads 99% humidity in the tub at all times.  If I take the top off it drops right away.  I'm thinking of drilling more holes in the top for ventilation though. The substrate is new and moist all the way down with moist moss around her log hide.  I lined the very bottom with moss and filled the rest with several inches of moist substrate.  She's eating and doesn't seem distressed at all.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 14, 2016)

And I will repeat the sub is moist not so saturated that water comes out when I squeeze.  I might drill holes until I get the readings down to like 90% just for peace of mind.  I can always put tape over the holes to restore moisture retention if needed.


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 14, 2016)

Like others have said, ditch the hydrometer. It serves to use other than stressing the owner out, I did the same when I got my first T's. 

As long as she's acting normally, she's fine. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah there's no dew or anything on the lid or sides, so I know it's not 99% humid in there.  I do have two water dishes in there and I made  the moss all the way at the bottom pretty wet before putting just moist substrate over that.  Ill like this a whole lot better in about six months and a good molt.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 17, 2016)

Does she still look underfed?  She literally at 9 crickets today.  She won't eat anymore superworms, but eats EVERY cricket I throw in.  She actually are two at once a bit before this picture.  I'm getting a couple hissing roaches for her when I go to the pet store on saturday


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 17, 2016)

tarantulas, even the largest ones, dont eat very much. feeding maybe 4 criks a week is fine.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here she is right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 17, 2016)

Her abdomen looks a lot bigger than when I got her.  I think the dumb online pet store had her almost starved.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 17, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Her abdomen looks a lot bigger than when I got her.  I think the dumb online pet store had her almost starved.


They do all the time.  It's because she's imported and transported in inappropriate containers and probably not given the chance to eat.  She looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 18, 2016)

If I wanted to get another stirmi in the future how would I know if it's wild caught or not?  And do they catch other t' s or just theraphosa's?


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 18, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> If I wanted to get another stirmi in the future how would I know if it's wild caught or not?  And do they catch other t' s or just theraphosa's?


Reputable vendors will be upfront about specifying if their Ts were wild caught or captive bred. Look for the corresponding acronyms WC and CB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 18, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> If I wanted to get another stirmi in the future how would I know if it's wild caught or not?  And do they catch other t' s or just theraphosa's?


Even if the specimen is WC, reputable dealers only sell them when they get healthier.  I would just buy captive bred slings though, they grow fast, and I love the part of watching them go from a small spiderling to a monster of a t.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 18, 2016)

^^yeah that sounds like a good plan.  I was thinking of getting some little Lp's at a show on the 30th.  Maybe I'll get a stirmi sling as well.


----------



## Lessej (Oct 18, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Here she is right now


Looking good!!!!


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lessej said:


> Looking good!!!!


Thanks   she's still rough looking, but a fuller figure now lol.   If appetite is an indication of the health of the tarantula, then she is super healthy.


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 19, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> ^^yeah that sounds like a good plan.  I was thinking of getting some little Lp's at a show on the 30th.  Maybe I'll get a stirmi sling as well.


don't bother buying LP, you'll get them for free with another T sooner or later. And unfortunately their size is overrated. If you want another beast, get a Theraphosa sling


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking even plumper.  She's to the point I'm gonna start cutting back.  I bought Dubi roaches.  Prob give her one a week?


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 24, 2016)

even less is fine. i say no less than once a month but no more than 2 times a week. it'll keep her plump but not obese.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 24, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> even less is fine. i say no less than once a month but no more than 2 times a week. it'll keep her plump but not obese.


Right on.  she looks nice and round right now without being fatwould like to keep her this size.  I think fat stirmi have molting problems too?  she definitely looks different in just a few weeks.  Btw, i got some spider posters and am dolling up my spider room.  Tarantula and incredible shrinking man so far will post pics when I get it all done


----------



## cold blood (Oct 24, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> And I will repeat the sub is moist not so saturated that water comes out when I squeeze.  I might drill holes until I get the readings down to like 90% just for peace of mind.  I can always put tape over the holes to restore moisture retention if needed.





Rittdk01 said:


> Yeah there's no dew or anything on the lid or sides, so I know it's not 99% humid in there.  I do have two water dishes in there and I made  the moss all the way at the bottom pretty wet before putting just moist substrate over that.  Ill like this a whole lot better in about six months and a good molt.





Misty Day said:


> Like others have said, ditch the hydrometer. It serves to use other than stressing the owner out, I did the same when I got my first T's.
> 
> As long as she's acting normally, she's fine. Don't sweat it.


And judging by the quotes above, its working its evil magic once again

Op, don't measure humidity, just dampen the sub when it dries out, that hygrometer is already making you way over-think thiings.



Rittdk01 said:


> Her abdomen looks a lot bigger than when I got her.  I think the dumb online pet store had her almost starved.


Part of the life cycle of the t is to molt and be skinny, then fatten, molt and become skinny all over again.   The t probably molted fairly recently.   Shipping, especially if it takes days like an import might, is naturally going to leave it with many bald spots and scrapes, which makes them look rougher than they might actually be.



Rittdk01 said:


> Looking even plumper.  She's to the point I'm gonna start cutting back.  I bought Dubi roaches.  Prob give her one a week?


She's definitely looking great, you've done well plumping her.    The species has a notoriously large appetite, larger than just about anything else.   Feed her well, that may be a few roaches a week until its fat, then slowing down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 24, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Right on.  she looks nice and round right now without being fatwould like to keep her this size.  I think fat stirmi have molting problems too?  she definitely looks different in just a few weeks.  Btw, i got some spider posters and am dolling up my spider room.  Tarantula and incredible shrinking man so far will post pics when I get it all done


no, all spiders are quite fat before a molt.


----------



## CakeLore (Oct 24, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Looking even plumper.  She's to the point I'm gonna start cutting back.  I bought Dubi roaches.  Prob give her one a week?


Absolutely beautiful T.  Someday I'd love to have one as well but I don't think I'm quite ready yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 24, 2016)

^^^^yeah I ditched the hygrometer and just use it for temperature.  Thank u cakelore   she's a little rough, but I like her a lot.  I watched every video from stirmi owners and talked to several to copy their methods.  Took the expert advice on this forum and changed the housing for optimal health of the spider.  No issues so far and I'm pretty sure my husbandry is solid.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rittdk01 (Nov 10, 2016)

New and improved enclosure with pill bugs and spring tails.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 15, 2016)

Knew something was up when her appetite was off.  After my little stirmi had worms I was concerned. On her back this morning when I looked at 6:00 and fully molted at 11:00lunch break.  Will post pics when she comes out of her cubby.  She looks very good


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 16, 2016)

might touch up the cotton ball w a darker brown.  There wasn't much left of her abdomen, but I could clearly sex her if I had any doubts. Gonna hang over her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Been six days since her molt.  Still in her hide, but muuuuch more active this evening.  She's cleaning herself like crazy.  Saw her fangs and they are black.  I'm gonna wait another week before I feed her and only after she exits her hide.  color is turning back to normal too.  Post molt she almost looked shades  of black and gray, now turning brown again.                                                    Measured the molt she was around 9 3/4"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 22, 2016)

Gotta loooove Theraphosa! Great stirmi man, good luck with it.

Don't feed it birds by the way, well, maybe pieces of chicken .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 22, 2016)

What a beauty! Post pics when she comes out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 22, 2016)

Tried to take a pic of my pretty girl and she curled up wth? Lol.


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 22, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Tried to take a pic of my pretty girl and she curled up wth? Lol.


Probably just annoyed lol. 
"No pics please!"


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Tried to take a pic of my pretty girl and she curled up wth? Lol.


"#@!& off, dad, I _just_ molted and you're flashing that thing in my face?!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 23, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


Theraphosa get larger and are slightly more nervous. Care-wise they're not that different either - moist substrate, cross-ventilation, but a tad more with the fossies


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 23, 2016)

By the way my female was also wild caught and did not look the best when I got her. Look at her now though  :

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 23, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> By the way my female was also wild caught and did not look the best when I got her. Look at her now though  :


Bloody hell fire she's absolutely stunning. I'll never understand how some say they're just big brown T's.

Just look at her!!!!!

Edit. 
On my phone but it looks like she's got a leak on her second leg on the right.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow, She looks fantastic!  Hopefully Doomsday fattens right up like yours.  You have great taste in tarantulas


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 24, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Bloody hell fire she's absolutely stunning. I'll never understand how some say they're just big brown T's.
> 
> Just look at her!!!!!
> 
> ...


Isn't She???

By the way, the fluid is condensation from humidity. Just watered the cages as I will be away for a week.



Rittdk01 said:


> Wow, She looks fantastic!  Hopefully Doomsday fattens right up like yours.  You have great taste in tarantulas


Thanks man! Large roaches are the best for quick growth. I go larger than Dubia for Theraphosa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Dec 24, 2016)

I can't wait for mine to get nearly that big.  I ordered mine from Paul Becker at petcenterusa ( I would recommend ordering from him and from Jamie at jamiestarantulas) at roughly 1 1/2 - 2 inches.  Has yet to molt, it is so fast that it literally teleports from one side of its enclosure to the other.  Your setup looks really good and best of luck with future molts for your girl ^_^


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 24, 2016)

She's close to coming out.  I can't take the top off the enclosure without scaring her back in the hide, so the pretty legs are a tease till she comes out   the glare won't allow me to get a better shot of her.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 29, 2016)

Weird pic through the tub with flashlight on her.  If I take the top off for pics she runs in her hide.  Exactly two weeks since molt and she ate two big roaches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 31, 2016)

The eating machine is back.  She's more nervous than she was before the molt, running into her hole every time I pop the top, but hanging at the edge for food.  She's eating Anything I throw in.  Has a small abdomen, so I'm cool with her eating a bunch and plumping up.  Only super worms and dubias for her.  

Are super worms just as good as Dubias for big tarantulas?  I have to order roaches for my LP and Stirmi, but can get supers from LPS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 31, 2016)

Rittdk01 said:


> Are super worms just as good as Dubias for big tarantulas? I have to order roaches for my LP and Stirmi, but can get supers from LPS.


We don't know enough about tarantulas' nutritional needs to answer that.  However, it is widely agreed that a varied diet is best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 31, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> We don't know enough about tarantulas' nutritional needs to answer that.  However, it is widely agreed that a varied diet is best.


Agreed. Or at the very least different fruit and vegetables for your feeders to provide better nutrition.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 1, 2017)

^^IM thinking of adding earthworms to her diet.  I can also get small hissing roaches for $1 or great big ones for $3.  I'm not taking on the added burden of a breeder colony, so would like things I can pick up weekly from pet shop. the lp and stirmi always eat (when not premolt) and eat anything I toss in, so variation should be no problem. Anyway, started feeding her post molt on Thursday and she already looks healthy and round   she's eaten a handful of medium Dubia roaches, one cricket and several super worms.  Literally, everything I have thrown in front of her lol

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

No need to overfeed her...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 1, 2017)

Najakeeper said:


> No need to overfeed her...


^^this. 
Just feed until she has plumped up enough. If you feed heavily now, you'll end up with a longer premolt very soon. I know she needed a bit more, because she wasn't really fat when going to molt, but i wouldn't fat her up in the course of one week . Ultimately just my opinion and your choice though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol yeah she's back to once weekly feeding.  Was real thin coming out of her molt wanted to get her eating and healthy looking again.  The dubias weren't the biggest either.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 10, 2017)

galaxy makes her look ghostly. Anyway, once weekly feeding and back to her old look and ways.   Got the shaggy molt right above her enclosure to compare how goods she looks now


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Bloody hell fire she's absolutely stunning. I'll never understand how some say they're just big brown T's.
> 
> Just look at her!!!!!


Indeed, you are right. IMO they're great. Still their prices is (at least here in Italy) completely unacceptable.


----------



## Jones0911 (Feb 21, 2017)

Najakeeper said:


> Isn't She???
> 
> By the way, the fluid is condensation from humidity. Just watered the cages as I will be away for a week.
> 
> ...


When you say larger than dubia Roach wise what did you mean, like hissers?


----------



## Jones0911 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> ^^IM thinking of adding earthworms to her diet.  I can also get small hissing roaches for $1 or great big ones for $3.  I'm not taking on the added burden of a breeder colony, so would like things I can pick up weekly from pet shop. the lp and stirmi always eat (when not premolt) and eat anything I toss in, so variation should be no problem. Anyway, started feeding her post molt on Thursday and she already looks healthy and round   she's eaten a handful of medium Dubia roaches, one cricket and several super worms.  Literally, everything I have thrown in front of her lol



You buy your hissers online or locally?


----------



## Rittdk01 (Feb 21, 2017)

^^^^^yeah, from my pet shop.  I've been feeding her a super worm, an earthworm and a few crickets a week. I get the crickets for other t's, and throw some in for a bit of variety.   Haven't done roaches in a few weeks.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 22, 2017)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> I would like to purchase a salmon pink birdeater adult as my first t; yes I understand it's a theraphosa, but I love that genus and would like a stirmi as well. Does anyone think (with a lot of research under my belt, and the added experience of keeping true spiders) do you guys know if I'd survive it?


I purchased a Pink Salmon Bird Eater as my first T!  After all kinds of research and trying to decide I settled on this on for my first T.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 23, 2017)

Jones0911 said:


> When you say larger than dubia Roach wise what did you mean, like hissers?


Hissers are an option. Some of the Blaberus craniifer types are quite huge and I have those.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 23, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> ^^^^^yeah, from my pet shop.  I've been feeding her a super worm, an earthworm and a few crickets a week. I get the crickets for other t's, and throw some in for a bit of variety.   Haven't done roaches in a few weeks.


What kind of roaches?  Do you feed them very often? Dead or alive?


----------



## Rittdk01 (Feb 23, 2017)

^^mainly dubia.  The ones from the pet shop are hissers.  I feed them alive.


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Feb 24, 2017)

That's helpful, a little variety in the diet is always a good thing.


----------

